# Should you buy the EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM in 2022?



## Rocco Germani (Mar 12, 2022)

Hey everyone, I've had the 85mm f/1.4L IS USM since August now, and I figured it was about time to make a review of the lens and see if it's worth it in 2022! I also compare it a bit to the newer RF 85mm f/1.2L USM, for those that are on the fence between the two. Is anyone else rocking this lens in 2022? Let me know!


----------



## Del Paso (Mar 12, 2022)

"On the fence between the two"???
EF is Euro 1499, RF (yes, I know f 1,2) is Euro 3199...
If I had money in excess, RF 1,2/85. But as this is not the case, I'll keep on using my EF, still a great lens.


----------

